# Eigene E-Mailadresse (name@domain.tld) - Welcher Anbieter ist empfehlenswert?



## endlich (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eine eigene E-Mailadresse verwirklichen wollen. Welche Anbieter kennt ihr persönlich und könnt welche weiterempfehlen?
Genutzt werden soll eine .me oder .org, Domainendung und ein möglichst deutscher Anbieter. Das Postfach braucht jetzt auch nicht super groß sein, pro Postfach würden 250 MB bereits genügen.
Anzahl der Postfächer max. 5. Mir wäre eine anonyme Registrierung (WHOIS Daten) viel wert und möglichst Filter und Spamschutz für einen schnellen Einstieg bzw. einfache Benutzung der Postfächer ohne stunden langes einstellen.
Ansonsten standardmäßig SMTP und POP3, sowie ein SSL geschützter Abruf wäre eine super Sache.

Folgendes habe ich gefunden:
- Eigene E-Mail Adresse erstellen | Email-Hosting einrichten | 1&1 IONOS

Wie würdet ihr das am ehesten realisieren? Webhostingtarif und daraus dann die Mailpostfächer erstellen? Oder direkt nur Posteo/Mailbox?

Danke.


----------



## DataDino (30. Oktober 2018)

Im Grunde spielt es keine Rolle, wie du es genau machst. Ob nun per Webhosting oder einfach per E-Mail anbieter ist völlig wurscht. Da gibt es X verschiedene Wege, etwas zu realisieren. Ich persönlich würde mindestens das Webhosting vorziehen. Das aber auch nur, weil ich mir die Option offen halten wollen würde, unter der Domain auch eine Website hosten zu können (Es sei denn die Domain ist auch auf einen Webserver parallel konfigurierbar - was bei einigen Inklusivdomains nicht der Fall ist). Wenn dies völlig ausgeschlossen ist, dann reicht aber eine normale Maildomain.

Ob Privacy Domain verfügbar ist, hängt zum einen von der Domain-Endung und zum anderen vom Anbieter ab, ob er es anbietet. Bei United-Domains lässt sich zum Beispiel Domain-Privacy dazubuchen. Welcher Anbieter nun wirklich der idealste ist, kann ich leider so nicht sagen. United Domain macht auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck und mit dem Business-Paket für 1,90 € im Monat scheint das schon sehr fair zu sein. Natürlich ist der Preis ohne Domain. Die kommt da noch drauf. Aber auch dann sieht mir das fair aus. Dort gibt es .org Domains für 19 € im Jahr. 
E-Mail mit eigener Domain  | united-domains

Zum Thema Empfehlungen: Die Preise sind in diesem Bereich allgemein recht niedrig und so lange du ein komplettpaket aus Domain-Anbieter und Mailanbieter wählst, solltest du auch keine Probleme mit dem Service bekommen, da in der Regel alles im Webinterface eingestellt und angepasst werden kann. Große Namen wie Strato, 1&1, United Domains etc. sind in der Regel mit allem ausgestattet, was du brauchst und bieten recht günstige Tarife an. Klar geht es immernoch ein ticken günstiger. Die Frage ist dann nur immer, ob dann günstiger auch immer besser ist.

Hier mal ein paar Anbieter:
Individuelle Email Konten auf Ihrer Domain | One.com
STRATO Mail: Von einfacher E-Mail bis Firmen-Kommunikation (hier aber genau bei den Domains schauen. Hier gibt es nur .de Domain inklusive)
E-Mail und Domains gewohnt goneo guenstig - goneo (Gleich wie bei strato)
Eigene E-Mail Adresse erstellen | Email-Hosting einrichten | 1&1 IONOS (Geht eher in die Power-User Richtung, die auch gleich Kalender und Adressbücher syncen wollen)


----------



## endlich (30. Oktober 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde mir mal das Angebot von united Domains ansehen, das scheint einen Blick wert zu sein.


----------



## airXgamer (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin bei Webhosting - 50 GB fuer nur 2,50 Euro pro Monat - manitu mit dem Webhosting M für 2,50Euro im Monat sehr zufrieden. Auf dem Webhosting läuft bei mir Nextcloud, damit habe ich meine wichtigen Sachen immer über alle Rechner synchron (wenn der Rechner im Internet ist) und Nextcloud sichert meine Handyphotos automatisch im Online Speicher.
Manitu macht auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck, Support wird innerhalb von Sekunden bearbeitet usw... Auch der Blog des Firmeninhabers hostblogger.de - Aus dem Leben eines Hosting-Unternehmers ist immer mal wieder einen Blick wert


----------



## Takeda (30. Oktober 2018)

oder DomainFactory? ich zahl 7 Euro im Monat, hab mehrere GB webspace... glaub 50 GB? eigene Mails, ne eigene Domain, ne gemanagete website, sprich hosting....

Das ersetzt bei mir Dropbox, Bildergalerien für Freunde, zusätzliche Mail-Adressen.... Also das is echt günstig und kann viel


----------



## endlich (30. Oktober 2018)

Danke auch euch beiden für eure Antworten. Ich werde mir auch diese Anbieter anschauen.


----------



## chenjung (2. November 2018)

Ich kann dir all-inkl.com empfehlen!

Bin seit Jahren dort und sehr zufrieden. Gute Preise, faire Leistung. Guck es dir mal an!


----------



## endlich (3. November 2018)

Bisher bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden, aber all-inkl.com ist definitiv nicht der günstigste Anbieter. Dafür ist er so wie United Domains länger am Markt... hmmm.


----------



## chenjung (5. November 2018)

endlich schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden, aber all-inkl.com ist definitiv nicht der günstigste Anbieter. Dafür ist er so wie United Domains länger am Markt... hmmm.



Nicht günstig? 4,99 € im Monat ist doch ein guter Preis?

Ich hatte früher ein Hosting Programm (welches ich zur Zeit überarbeite) - dort hatte ich auch eine Domain kostenfrei angeboten + EMail. Wenn du dich bisschen gedulden kannst, kann ich mal sehen, was ich da für dich tun kann.


----------



## endlich (5. November 2018)

Bedenkt man die vielen Features, dann sind die 4,95 EUR günstig. Ich benötige jedoch nur 5 E-Mailadressen, einen Viren-&Spamfilter und sonst nichts. Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch für einen kleinen Anbieter entschieden. Danke dir für dein Angebot, chenjung. Vielleicht komme ich in der Zukunft nochmal drauf zu sprechen.


----------



## chenjung (5. November 2018)

Gern gern @endlich. 

Freut mich zu hören, dass du einen Anbieter gefunden hast.


----------



## endlich (5. November 2018)

Mir wäre ein großer Anbieter natürlich auch lieber gewesen, besonders weil nicht nur mein Mailkonto darüber läuft, doch da ich den Kram finanzieren muss und wie gesagt möglichst wenig ausgeben wollte, bin ich halt zu der jetzigen Entscheidung getroffen und bis jetzt habe ich sie auch noch nicht bereut.

@chenjung: Kannst mir aber trotzdem per PN mal dein Angebot zukommen lassen. Bin durchaus interessiert daran.


----------



## chenjung (6. November 2018)

@endlich:

PN ist raus.


----------



## Namthar (14. November 2018)

Ich bin bei einen Profi Hoster, Alferhosting


----------



## keinnick (14. November 2018)

Namthar schrieb:


> Ich bin bei einen Profi Hoster, Alferhosting


Dann benenne ihn wenigstens richtig.


----------



## omei (15. November 2018)

endlich schrieb:


> Genutzt werden soll eine .me oder .org, Domainendung und ein möglichst deutscher Anbieter.
> 
> Mir wäre eine anonyme Registrierung (WHOIS Daten) viel wert und möglichst Filter und Spamschutz für einen schnellen Einstieg bzw. einfache Benutzung der Postfächer ohne stunden langes einstellen.


vielleicht auch mal über .eu nachdenken (oder .at, aber das kommt komisch wenn man nicht aus AT kommt), da wird bei registrierung von natürlicher person nur die emailadressse eingetragen.


----------

